
China Is Harvesting the DNA of Its People. Is This the Future of Policing? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/24/opinion/china-dna-police.html
======
aurizon
Hey, look at this guy, Mr Hong - DNA says he will murder three people next
year - curious, he has the same DNA antigenicity as the President of the
Politbureau - what do you suggest. Terminate, send the balls and heart to the
Presidents Doctor, the rest in parts storage for the President and children...

------
t0mmyb0y
It is not the future it is the now, and it is such a scam.

